# My Paphs in 2011 - so far



## GuRu (Jan 9, 2011)

Although these two first time flowering Paphs started flowering in the last days of 2010 I was just able to take photos in the first days of 2011. So I will start my 2011 thread with these images.

*Paphiopedilum callosum*
Not the best callosum in flowershape and stance especially of the petals but perhaps it will improve that with next blooms.












*Paphiopedilum sangii*

The long wait of it's flower came to its end and I like it very much.











close-ups of staminode and pollen:


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 9, 2011)

hi Guru,

the pictures the Paph. sanghii are almost Art
you did a great job capturing their beauty 
best wishes for 2011
thanx for sharing
cliokchi


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2011)

A very smart callosum Rudolf!!! And for sangii, I just can agree with cliokchi's post (I was trying to formulate before reading him, but that's it: I never was a fan of sangii but you have really captured it artistically) !!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice Rudolf. Love the sangii in particular. Not every day you see this species posted. Well done in succeeding to grow this.

David


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow on the sangii! I feel like scuttling to Glen Decker to see if he's still selling them! Beautiful, strange flower!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 9, 2011)

That is one funky callosum and the sangii pics are just too cool...


----------



## fibre (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, sangii !!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 9, 2011)

Stunning pictures of sangii!


----------



## etex (Jan 9, 2011)

Great blooms and pics!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW

:clap::clap::clap:

Can you highlight some of the history and culture of your sangii?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 9, 2011)

That sangii bloom is an achievement! Amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2011)

Love sangii!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 9, 2011)

sangii is fantastic!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2011)

The callosum looks a bit sad in the presence of that sangii! But I'm sure once it gets going with more growths it will shine as brightly!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:


Rick said:


> WOW
> :clap::clap::clap:
> Can you highlight some of the history and culture of your sangii?


please comment


----------



## Wendy (Jan 14, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:

How difficult is sangii to grow? I think I need one.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 16, 2011)

First of all thanks everybody for their kind comments ans sorry for the delay but I was more busy than usual in the last few days.



Rick said:


> ....Can you highlight some of the history and culture of your sangii?


Rick, I’m slightly embarrassed ‘cause I’m just a indoor grower who doesn’t own a greenhouse or conservatory and therefore my experiences might not be generalised. I’ve been growing my Paphs on few window sills but the majority of them on the room floor in front of windows which reach down to the room floor (there is no window sill).
I purchased this P. sangii as a young plant about two years ago and since then I’ve been growing it together with other related species of the subgenus Sigmatopetalum on the floor of my computer room.
From my literature _the origin of P. sangii is the northern part of the Indonesian island Sulawesii (Celebes). It grows their in leaf litter at the ground of open woods at an altitude between 400-800 m. Therefore it should be cultivated semishaded in intermediate to warm conditions. Due to the proximity of it’s habitat to the equator it should be kept in these condition all year long._
That’s what I try to do. Unfortunately due to the floor heating is the temperature in winter time sometimes higher and the humidity lower than in summer. I water all my Paphs once a week and I don’t spray them due to the lack of air movement.

The information of Orchid-Wiki ( http://orchids.wikia.com/wiki/Paphiopedilum_sangii ) are similar to my literature.




Wendy said:


> ....How difficult is sangii to grow? .....


It's just from *my* experience but I would say not more or less difficult than other Paphs from its relatives of the *Sigmatopetalum* subgenus.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2011)

*New photos*

I'm very pleased with my Paphs this spring and during the term I havn't posted here many of my Paphs were in flower.
So I think it's time to share these photos with you.
The last in flower was
*Paphiopedilum emersonii*





















*Paphiopedilum tonsum*
I cut its flower about 3 weeks ago to prevent the plant from damage and put it in a vase and it's been still in flower there.















*Paphiopedilum argus*
















*Paphiopedilum acmodontum*


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2011)

*Paphiopedilum bellatulum*





















*Paphiopedilum concolor*





















Last but not least a reliable bloomer and contrary to many other 'albums' its a vigorious grower

*Paphiopedilum godefroyae f. album*


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice flowers your sharing with us.

I'm also impressed by the quality of the pictures you take.

Well done!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Rudolf, I missed your great pics!!!! Thanks for posting these beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2011)

gorgeous blooms, guru...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

Those are embarrassingly close up shots, the kind that would even make a model twinge :rollhappy:


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG, I want that sangii! It's stunning!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2011)

Love your photos! Welcome back!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 11, 2011)

nice photos!

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Great pics and flowers but the sangii is my favourite. Also glad to see you're back.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks folks for these kind comments.
In those weeks I wasn't really away from Slippertalk with exception of the time I spent on vacation. 
It was just a matter of time when I will be back !!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2011)

Momentary two of my Paphs are flowering. Although the are often seen already I hope you will enjoy mine too.
*Paphiopedilum violascens*
I bought this plant in a well known German nursery as P. papuanum. I've been chasing after that species for some time. Already when the bud became bigger I had a suspect that it could be mislabeled. I take comfort in the fact that it is a quite pretty P. violascens.





















*Paphiopedilum niveum*


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 21, 2011)

that violascens is fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool pics, thanks Rudolf!!!! I appreciate violascens, but for shape and color I am with niveum  !!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Aug 21, 2011)

I like your violascens!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow! I missed this posting update in June! Beautiful flowers then and more beautiful ones now!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Rick - so did I, WHAT A GROUP OF SPECIES! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## emydura (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice Rudolf. Love the violascens. Many other species you don't see a lot of as well. You are obviously growing them well.

David


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## Bolero (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow those photos are fantastic! The sangii like others have said is practically art.

Thanks for sharing, I want some of both now..........I don't have these species but there is something special about them.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome sangii.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 11, 2011)

Two new ones are flowering, nothing spectacular - but I like them:

*Paph sukhakulii*





















*Paph helenae* (a pale yellowish/greenish form - but no album)


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2011)

More fantastic species. The suk appears to be quite pale, is it?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> More fantastic species. The suk appears to be quite pale, is it?


I was wondering that also.

The helenae is very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2011)

Must be sukh. season!!! I do like both of them!!!Jean


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2011)

Cute helenae.

David


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 13, 2011)

Great close ups!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 16, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> .....The suk appears to be quite pale, is it?





SlipperFan said:


> I was wondering that also....



Dot and Rick, the impression might deceive you. It isn't pale at all, perhaps that impression was caused by the light or camera settings. 
Now I edited the image to make it more realistic - hopefully!!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 16, 2011)

Both are very nice! must be blooming season for suk's in the northern hemisphere. Mine are in bloom, now, too!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 11, 2011)

My Paph tranlienianum is flowering in 2011 with 3 flowers, one more than 2010 so I'm more than pleased !! The sun was shinig today and it was the best occasion to take a photo. Enjoy !


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2011)

You naughty boy! That is fantastic Rudolf!!!! All I need wow is to my hands on a HOT clone like yours!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it!!!:smitten:


----------



## Stone (Dec 11, 2011)

Fanastic!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice all around!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 11, 2011)

That is one beautiful tranlienianum...


----------



## eggshells (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, nice tranlienianum.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 12, 2011)

Great growing Rudolf, and very nice blooming!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Dec 12, 2011)

That is wonderful Rudolf. I'd be happy too. Looking at the size of your growths, mine must be getting close to flowering size.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 12, 2011)

I love your sangii and argus


----------



## Diogo (Dec 16, 2011)

Amazing sangii can't wait for mine to flower... next year hopefully..


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2011)

How did I miss this thread??? Fantastic blooms and great pics... :clap:


----------



## GuRu (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks folks for your kind comments !! 
The next ones in flower will be malipoense and fowliei album but that will be not until the new year 2012 !!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2011)

You'll have to start a new thread then Rudolf!oke:


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2011)

Wonderful tranlienianum!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 17, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> You naughty boy! That is fantastic Rudolf!!!!...
> 
> 
> SlipperKing said:
> ...


Needless to say Rick and hopefully I will be in the new year as naughty as this year. I enjoy it to be naughty in this case !!


----------

